# favorite non-tobacco (or alcohol) vice?



## rogermugs (Jun 4, 2012)

I was going to include alcohol but then I realized that would be everyone's response... 

What else are you guys in to?


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

the ladies..(nuff said)


----------



## rogermugs (Jun 4, 2012)

nyuk nyuk said:


> the ladies..(nuff said)


Yea... you smoke those and you get jerky... and that stuff makes terrible jerky.:frusty:


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

rogermugs said:


> Yea... you smoke those and you get jerky... and that stuff makes terrible jerky.:frusty:


Why would you smoke women? and then eat them? that sounds a bit morbid.


----------



## keen smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

chicken wings


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Hookers and blow, man, hookers and blow...

(I've always wanted to win some kind of cash prize or lottery so I could use that as an answer when they shove a microphone in my face!)


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

MarkC said:


> Hookers and blow, man, hookers and blow...
> 
> (I've always wanted to win some kind of cash prize or lottery so I could use that as an answer when they shove a microphone in my face!)


*Winning!* :banana:


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

MarkC said:


> Hookers and blow, man, hookers and blow...
> 
> (I've always wanted to win some kind of cash prize or lottery so I could use that as an answer when they shove a microphone in my face!)


^what he said^


----------



## rogermugs (Jun 4, 2012)

Glad to know this thread is goIng places


----------



## Irfan (Dec 18, 2011)

MarkC said:


> Hookers and blow, man, hookers and blow...
> 
> (I've always wanted to win some kind of cash prize or lottery so I could use that as an answer when they shove a microphone in my face!)


Hehe. I've been looking for a good line to use when I win the lotto. If you don't win first, I'm gonna use it and claim it as mine.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm currently on an archery journey, homebrewing & I cycle when I can find the time & motivation. Sorry to give you guys a logical answer, the thread was doing just fine before I posted. ound:


----------



## Irfan (Dec 18, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> I'm currently on an archery journey, homebrewing & I cycle when I can find the time & motivation. Sorry to give you guys a logical answer, the thread was doing just fine before I posted. ound:


Ha. I could admit to hookers and blow, but I'm a little bit shy to admit that I'm actually a yoga enthusiast.

I used to have theories about the type of people who smoke pipes. They are all wrong. When I went to a pipe club gathering about a month ago, I realized that there was practically no common denominator except that they all like smoking a pipe.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

GOLF...with hookers and blow!


----------



## Irfan (Dec 18, 2011)

Irfan said:


> I realized that there was practically no common denominator except that they all like smoking a pipe.


And most of them seem partial to hookers and blow. I should stop this, I'll get banned.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

*****graphy


----------



## tar heel (Jul 17, 2010)

Reading puff when I could/should be doing something more productive...that's my vice


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

tar heel said:


> Reading puff when I could/should be doing something more productive...that's my vice


^^^ Yup ^^^^
Also, I'm really into leather bound books. There's nothing like sitting back with a well crafted book. I like to smoke with friends, but sometimes a great book is close enough.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

scottw said:


> *****graphy


Hey Scott! I'm also interested in geography, particularly the effect(s) of geological strata on the sociocultural and political development of nations.


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

This is like asking someone which of their children is their favorite. Their all special and I love them all.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

In no particular order:

Shooting my guns & reloading ammo.

Playing Texas Holdem.

Reading a good book on my Kindle Fire.


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Fly Fishing and shooting. WAIT! I've just invented a new sport! Jump you finny little bastard, I DARE you!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Sloth, with a nice beer and a pipe.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Desertlifter said:


> Hey Scott! I'm also interested in geography, particularly the effect(s) of geological strata on the sociocultural and political development of nations.


Interesting Brian, Gianna Michaels is one of my favorite geographic experts, you?


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

scottw said:


> Interesting Brian, Gianna Michaels is one of my favorite geographic experts, you?


With a particular interest in the Northern & Southern regions?


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

DSturg369 said:


> With a particular interest in the Northern & Southern regions?


Both for sure


----------



## houncer (Dec 15, 2011)

Woodworking & my '37 Buick


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

McDonald's Cherry Berry Chiller.. it's been close to 100 all week. Today it made 100 and tomorrow they are calling for 104.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Bacon


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

Am I the only one here with any true vices?


----------



## AgentJuggernaut (Apr 12, 2011)

I like to play with my wieners... the big one is named Copper, and the small is Patrick. Love me some dachshunds.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

scottw said:


> Interesting Brian, Gianna Michaels is one of my favorite geographic experts, you?


I've always thought that Kobe Tai's work in population drift is very interesting.


----------



## BillyGoat (Apr 1, 2012)

Texas Holdem! Aaaaaand, when I host the game in my garage, I get to combine Poker with smoking some cigars!

Also, been considering taking up home brewing too.


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard (Feb 29, 2012)

BillyGoat said:


> Also, been considering taking up home brewing too.


Do it.


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

AgentJuggernaut said:


> I like to play with my wieners... the big one is named Copper, and the small is Patrick. Love me some dachshunds.


Me too but I don't have any dachsunds


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Yes Brian, and she makes it look so easy.


----------



## zx7rider (Jul 6, 2012)

For me it's guns and shooting them. There are so many better places my money could be going, but whenever I got spare cash, it's going towards more ammo, a new scope, new accessories, or a new gun.


----------



## Nicolas J. Pug (Apr 21, 2009)

Lying is my new-found vice. Just last week, I told my doctor that I had given up smoking and drinking. I have cut down...a little.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

zx7rider said:


> For me it's guns and shooting them. There are so many better places my money could be going, but whenever I got spare cash, it's going towards more ammo, a new scope, new accessories, or a new gun.


Start reloading my friend. Once your set up, it's easy and very inexpensive!


----------



## zx7rider (Jul 6, 2012)

I sir do reload. I don't purchase factory loads for the 300 win mag unless I need brass. Costs me $10 for a box compared to $30 a box. get great groupings from it too. The reason it goes so quick is I live 2 miles from my gun range.

On a side note, I love my lee turret press. I just get a new turret for each set of dies, never have to re-set dies.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

zx7rider said:


> I sir do reload. I don't purchase factory loads for the 300 win mag unless I need brass. Costs me $10 for a box compared to $30 a box. get great groupings from it too. The reason it goes so quick is I live 2 miles from my gun range.
> 
> On a side note, I love my lee turret press. I just get a new turret for each set of dies, never have to re-set dies.


That's good my friend. I also have a Lee Turret Press and the same set up as you mentioned. Two miles from the range is definitely a serious problem! I am about 45 miles from our out door range. I do not like and rarely use indoor ranges.


----------



## Steel Talon (Mar 2, 2010)

Accuracy and sharp edges


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I was into motorcycles pretty hard for a while. I owned three. I'm down to two now, and REALLY need to sell one of them. I just never ride anymore.

I take piano lessons. Note that I did NOT say that I can play piano, only that I'm taking lessons. There is a difference LOL. All kidding aside, I'm getting halfway decent now, I think, but I'm far from good. I mostly play classical music.


----------



## rogermugs (Jun 4, 2012)

I never did share mine. I have quite a few.... Beard growing. I and 3 buddies homebrew regularly. Just bottled a batch last night, a dark red ale with a bit of tea in it (Big Red Robe, one I mentioned in the tea going thread)....

Anyone else smoke at work? I think that counts....


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

A lot of these things sound more like virtues than vices, bacon and home brewing, for example. I mean, bacon is right up there with world brotherhood and ice cream. (I'm a shoo-in for the Elysian Fields on bacon consumption alone.) Golf serves no useful purpose, wastes time and money, eats into the very soul and body, encourages gambling, strong drink, smoking, cursing, and destroys marriages. It's a wonderful pastime that I've played more than enough to be considered a degenerate. Can't wait to get out there again, now that my putting has returned! :tu


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Building cedar strip canoes. No nails, no staples.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

freestoke said:


> A lot of these things sound more like virtues than vices, bacon and home brewing, for example. I mean, bacon is right up there with world brotherhood and ice cream. (I'm a shoo-in for the Elysian Fields on bacon consumption alone.) Golf serves no useful purpose, wastes time and money, eats into the very soul and body, encourages gambling, strong drink, smoking, cursing, and destroys marriages. It's a wonderful pastime that I've played more than enough to be considered a degenerate. Can't wait to get out there again, now that my putting has returned! :tu


I'm sorry sir, but you are incorrect. Golf is the elixir of life, encouraging us to ponder infinity. It brings couples together (absence makes the heart grow fonder) and encourages charitable giving through fundraiser tournament fees. It provides a safe and beautiful outdoor environment for drinking and smoking that goes beyond "see that corner of the parking lot with the coffee can? go smoke over there." It purifies the soul, encourages the competitive drive that keeps America strong (and whatever other country in which you play).

Golf.

Is

Life


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Desertlifter said:


> I'm sorry sir, but you are incorrect. ...
> Golf.
> 
> Is
> ...


Well, sort of. "Life sucks and then you die," comes to mind. :lol: You have the American Pollyanna approach to golf, with its self-indulgent "enjoyment" of the game. It's SCOTTISH! Where's the fun it that? Played properly, there should not even be any SMILING!







It's all about bad weather and the rub of the green, intended to test your ability to endure frustration and discomfort. Bunkers are there to promote misery, now effectively removed from American professional golf with uniform sand that makes sand play as easy as putting. The archetypical bunker is "just big enough for an angry man and a golf club." Golf is intended as a masochistic activity, to give us an excuse to drink to drown our sorrows. Even getting a hole in one forces you to buy a round at the bar to punish you for it and allow your friends to overlook it and lessen their resentment at your good fortune. :beerchug:


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Well, sort of. "Life sucks and then you die," comes to mind. :lol: You have the American Pollyanna approach to golf, with its self-indulgent "enjoyment" of the game. It's SCOTTISH! Where's the fun it that? Played properly, there should not even be any SMILING!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah - well played, but you assume that happiness not misery! My family is of Clan Campbell roots (and if you're a Scot you know how brave/nuts it is to claim that bunch) and find much solace in WASPish misery. Several years of living in the bucolic and happy land of Germany has mediated that somewhat.

Golf in crappy weather is true golf. "It's too hot!" "It's too cold/wet/buggy!" Piss on all that. Give me a good partner - like the one I've played rounds in 20 degree weather or in driving rain - and I am in good company.

But the bunker thing? You're spot on with that, brother. After a long round of golf there is nothing better for shoulders ruined by powerlifting (like mine) like a well played iron into the soft baby powder bunkers of the colonies. It feels good, and bunkers are not supposed to.

But they do!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Desertlifter said:


> Ah - well played, but you assume that happiness not misery! My family is of Clan Campbell roots (and if you're a Scot you know how brave/nuts it is to claim that bunch) and find much solace in WASPish misery. Several years of living in the bucolic and happy land of Germany has mediated that somewhat.


Well, that's good to know, Brian. I'll overlook that smiley, happy post earlier and simply attribute it to the Germanic influence which has diluted your otherwise commendably dour attitude. :tu


----------



## Beebo (Apr 15, 2012)

Well, if you take Alcohol, and baccy out of the picture, there is a three way tie for My First Place Vice.
I love driving extremely fast, Shooting, and music, any type of music. I love driving all sorts of cars crazy fast. I'll shoot any gun type object at the range at least once, and I'll listen to any bit of music a time or five.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

https://picasaweb.google.com/m/zoom...39647106&viewportWidth=320&viewportHeight=416

No contest.

1986 911 Carrara targa.


----------



## SHagopian (May 15, 2012)

Dan your link isn't working. Idlove to see that ride. 

If juice and cigars are out of the picture, my next vice would be playing craps. 

It takes a little effort to learn right BUT it's so much more fun then something like poker (which I play as well)

It's social, you win together, ppl are yelling and it's a good time.


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

Craps is fun but very fast paced. When you're winning its a party, but when you're loosing it is scarry how fast the money goes. Blackjack I can play all night.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

SHagopian said:


> Dan your link isn't working. Idlove to see that ride...


Mobilles... sheesh. I'll learn.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Shooting
Golfing
Electronics

Wait... I just realized... I like a lot of expensive shit. Damn, someone give me a cheap hobby.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> Shooting
> Golfing
> Electronics
> 
> Wait... I just realized... I like a lot of expensive shit. Damn, someone give me a cheap hobby.


Those are all wrong = his favorite vice is NOT GIVING OUT HIS NEW ADDY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tatubom1 (Jan 10, 2010)

nikonnut said:


> Fly Fishing and shooting. WAIT! I've just invented a new sport! Jump you finny little bastard, I DARE you!


Let me know what stream and what kind of ammo works best for this would be a blast, just have to find out how much of the fish you want left.

For me it all depends on the week they change so often.


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

I collect vintage guitars and amps as well as build and fly radio controlled helicopters for 3d flight. Guitars are easy, with a little care they maintain themselves. The helis on the other hand are labor intensive to build and maintain since you crash often pushing them to their limit.

YouTube - Alan Szabo t-rex 700


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Mine...

Internet...Sure, in the past year and a half you've seen little of me due to grad school. I've mostly been good about the forums, but lately I've found excuses to return. I'm on my gun forum again since I'm buying for the first time in 2 years and the gun market has changed a bit so I'm doing "research". I'm on my motorcycle forum again (and a couple new ones) because I'm looking to upgrade my motorcycle and need to research. I'm here because I'm double checking the names of some cigar humidor makers (right...) since my old mass produced humidor crapped out on me.

Guns. I used to collect, but for a while I was thinning the herd. I live in an apartment so storage is at a premium, and I had over 20 (over the 12 or 13 years I've been into the hobby, I've seen well over 30 guns come through my hands through buying, selling and trading guns). I'm down to about 17 or 18, but I figure, who am I kidding, I can make room. Sure, with all my other commitments I don't shoot enough, so that just means I have to make a better effort to get to the range . I'm starting to add to my collection again.

My motorcycle. I love it, been riding for just over 2 years. I've even gone out on it with a cheap cigar a time or two. I haven't been able to bring myself to torture a good cigar that way, or risk one of my pipes, though I might take one of my Dr. Grabows or a cob out on a ride. I ride a 2009 Suzuki Boulevard C50 (Japanese cruiser) but I'm thinking about getting a Harley Davidson, Victory or Triumph Thunderbird (i.e. a "real" American or British made bike)


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Jeff10236 said:


> I ride a 2009 Suzuki Boulevard C50 (Japanese cruiser) but I'm thinking about getting a Harley Davidson, Victory or Triumph Thunderbird (i.e. a *"real" American* or British made bike)


Come on, Jeff, get an Indian!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Jeff10236 said:


> Mine...
> 
> My motorcycle. I love it, been riding for just over 2 years. I've even gone out on it with a cheap cigar a time or two. I haven't been able to bring myself to torture a good cigar that way, or risk one of my pipes, though I might take one of my Dr. Grabows or a cob out on a ride. I ride a 2009 Suzuki Boulevard C50 (Japanese cruiser) but I'm thinking about getting a Harley Davidson, Victory or Triumph Thunderbird (i.e. a "real" American or British made bike)


Victory and Triumph both make great bikes - Triumph suspensions are top-notch for their sportbikes and nekkids. My next bike WILL be a Speed Triple. I ride a YZF600R - my dad and I raced Yamahas, he on flat track and hill climbing, enduro and hill climbing for me. Used to ride a lot of euro-bikes. Bultaco Pursang, Montessa, Jawa, and the like.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I had a bike once, in college at summer school, back in '65. Guy ran over me from behind, but luckily I saw him coming and jumped off before he hit me. The bike was toast, though. Allstate screwed me for the $256 insurance, the agent giving me a check that bounced. Cost me $40 dollars in bounced check fees as a result. Never got a dime for it. Silly me. Cost me $40 plus insurance payments to lose the bike. 



Eat your hearts out, guys. I wallow in your envy.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Procrastinating


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Come on, Jeff, get an Indian!


If only I had the money (we really need a drool or covet icon here ).


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

freestoke said:


> I had a bike once, in college at summer school, back in '65. Guy ran over me from behind, but luckily I saw him coming and jumped off before he hit me. The bike was toast, though. Allstate screwed me for the $256 insurance, the agent giving me a check that bounced. Cost me $40 dollars in bounced check fees as a result. Never got a dime for it. Silly me. Cost me $40 plus insurance payments to lose the bike.
> 
> Eat your hearts out, guys. I wallow in your envy.


I would _love_ a classic 1960's Honda. Heck, I'd love a 1970's or 80's UJM (I was born in 1970 and there were a lot of 1960's Hondas, 1970's/80's style UJMs, and 60's and 70's Triumphs on the road when I was young, the old Japanese bikes and Triumphs are my mental image of what a bike should look like).

Glad you were unhurt in your motorcycle accident.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

freestoke said:


> I had a bike once...
> 
> Eat your hearts out, guys. I wallow in your envy.


Dag... the family had a black '65 Honda 65; it ran for 30-years - it ended up mostly stripped on the farm. We ran it through fields, woods, steams, furrows.... the mice at the seat (it was all duct tape) and the battery was long gone but it still started first kick until it got slightly wrecked. Fantastic bike.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

Desertlifter said:


> Victory and Triumph both make great bikes - Triumph suspensions are top-notch for their sportbikes and nekkids. My next bike WILL be a Speed Triple. I ride a YZF600R - my dad and I raced Yamahas, he on flat track and hill climbing, enduro and hill climbing for me. Used to ride a lot of euro-bikes. Bultaco Pursang, Montessa, Jawa, and the like.


I've got a Harley Road Glide, and a 1200 sportster that has undergone a lot of engine work, had its back end hacked off and a hard tail welded on with a solo seat, and has a wide glide front end (the front end was from the previous owner...not sure what he was thinking...it will be replaced with a springer over the winter). I love my cruiser, and pretty much park my other vehicle during the summer and take the motorcycle everywhere. I always kind of turned my nose up at sportsters, thinking that they are too small, but mine is a ton of fun. I've been to a few of the MotoGP races out at Laguna Seca Raceway, and although I admire those riders, there is no way I want to ride like that. I would like to get another sportster though, and customize it for power/handling (the one I have is strong as hell, but the hardtail/tires really subtract from its handling).

RD


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

Mister Moo said:


> Dag... the family had a black '65 Honda 65; it ran for 30-years - it ended up mostly stripped on the farm. We ran it through fields, woods, steams, furrows.... the mice at the seat (it was all duct tape) and the battery was long gone but it still started first kick until it got slightly wrecked. Fantastic bike.


My first bike was a 72 Honda CL450. Same thing with the battery...it had an electric start, but the batteries died so quickly on it, they weren't worth replacing. When I followed my dreams to California, that was my only means of transportation. Rode the crap out of it, and eventually handed it down to one of my brothers. A friend just bought her first bike, a 71 CB 450, and I'm helping her get it up to snuff. The previous owner had "Cafe Racered" it...and did a poor job. The nice thing is, used parts are abundant and cheap. Good bikes.

RD


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

RupturedDuck said:


> I've got a Harley Road Glide, and a 1200 sportster that has undergone a lot of engine work, had its back end hacked off and a hard tail welded on with a solo seat, and has a wide glide front end (the front end was from the previous owner...not sure what he was thinking...it will be replaced with a springer over the winter). I love my cruiser, and pretty much park my other vehicle during the summer and take the motorcycle everywhere. I always kind of turned my nose up at sportsters, thinking that they are too small, but mine is a ton of fun. I've been to a few of the MotoGP races out at Laguna Seca Raceway, and although I admire those riders, there is no way I want to ride like that. I would like to get another sportster though, and customize it for power/handling (the one I have is strong as hell, but the hardtail/tires really subtract from its handling).
> 
> RD


Yup - hardtails walk! Had one once, and I've had faux-hardtail UJM cruisers too - they weren't much better. Always kind of wanted a Dyna T-Sport - that was a neat scott, and well set up. Of course I was really verklempt when the motor company stopped producing Buells - they were great rides.

The euro-trash neighbor always rode Moto Guzzi cruisers and a Guzzi Police Special. Interesting lumps.

With my LD riding bug I had to move away from the cruisers for the most part, although I wouldn't mind having one again. I just couldn't do long rides on them - anything over about 500 miles in a day was murder. I've done 1500 mile days on sportbikes with no problems. It's not the bikes per se - it's how they fit me. I'm not particularly tall, so what is cramped for many people on a sportbike is comfy for me.

As to sporties, I've always liked the Storz conversions: STORZ PERFORMANCE MOTORCYCLE ACCESSORIES - those look fun.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

Desertlifter said:


> Yup - hardtails walk! Had one once, and I've had faux-hardtail UJM cruisers too - they weren't much better. Always kind of wanted a Dyna T-Sport - that was a neat scott, and well set up. Of course I was really verklempt when the motor company stopped producing Buells - they were great rides.
> 
> The euro-trash neighbor always rode Moto Guzzi cruisers and a Guzzi Police Special. Interesting lumps.
> 
> ...


I was having trouble pulling up their website, which is too bad. I'd like to look through their stuff. I did get a glimpse of a build here. Sweet.

I don't like riding much more than 650 miles in a day either. I kind of like stopping to enjoy the country on the ride. Of course, when heading to Laguna Seca from Salt Lake City, there isn't much to see until you hit Tahoe.

RD


----------



## Llacrossedude7 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm from the south so I am obligated to say anything deep fried.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Llacrossedude7 said:


> I'm from the south so I am obligated to say anything deep fried.


It is with more than a little sadness that I note that chicken fried steak is not available in my part of NY, undoubtedly passing rare in this food-benighted state. The object of Yankee cooking is to see how fast you can cook it. Pitiable. How can you call yourself a cook and not be able to properly prepare bacon, the core of any balanced diet? Louisiana gave us jambalaya, New York gives us stinkin' pizza and more pizza, pizza without end. BBQ pork or underdone green beans? Think fast! The inferior Chinese chefs flock here, because they know the locals won't notice -- and if the restaurant fails, they can just start selling meatball sandwiches with the standard industrial size tubs of sauce from Walmart.

My favorite vice is complaining.


----------



## Llacrossedude7 (Jun 21, 2012)

freestoke said:


> It is with more than a little sadness that I note that chicken fried steak is not available in my part of NY, undoubtedly passing rare in this food-benighted state. The object of Yankee cooking is to see how fast you can cook it. Pitiable. How can you call yourself a cook and not be able to properly prepare bacon, the core of any balanced diet? Louisiana gave us jambalaya, New York gives us stinkin' pizza and more pizza, pizza without end. BBQ pork or underdone green beans? Think fast! The inferior Chinese chefs flock here, because they know the locals won't notice -- and if the restaurant fails, they can just start selling meatball sandwiches with the standard industrial size tubs of sauce from Walmart.
> 
> My favorite vice is complaining.


Sounds like you need to come down to Memphis; we will feed you right. Get you some real BBQ and some Gus's World Famous Fried Chicken.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Stonedog said:


> Procrastinating


I tried that for a while, but I just kept falling behind.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Llacrossedude7 said:


> Sounds like you need to come down to Memphis; we will feed you right. Get you some real BBQ and some Gus's World Famous Fried Chicken.


It seems as if any state south of the Mason-Dixon line has BBQ and no state above it does. Being from Virginia originally, it always seemed strange that one need only drive a bit over a hundred miles into Maryland and BBQ vanishes. Every southern state has its own style, too. :tu I'm especially fond of Georgia pork BBQ, but there were some dynamite places in Dallas, Denver and Biloxi, too. Pierce's BBQ just outside Williamsburg, VA is superior, too. (Yes, I know there will be people from Pennsylvania or Ohio or Massachusetts who will claim a good BBQ in their area, but we know they're mistaken, don't we? :lol

And now that you mention it, there's no fried chicken up here, either. sigh.


----------



## Llacrossedude7 (Jun 21, 2012)

freestoke said:


> It seems as if any state south of the Mason-Dixon line has BBQ and no state above it does. Being from Virginia originally, it always seemed strange that one need only drive a bit over a hundred miles into Maryland and BBQ vanishes. Every southern state has its own style, too. :tu I'm especially fond of Georgia pork BBQ, but there were some dynamite places in Dallas, Denver and Biloxi, too. Pierce's BBQ just outside Williamsburg, VA is superior, too. (Yes, I know there will be people from Pennsylvania or Ohio or Massachusetts who will claim a good BBQ in their area, but we know they're mistaken, don't we? :lol
> 
> And now that you mention it, there's no fried chicken up here, either. sigh.


Yeah I've had Memphis BBQ all my life (my dad is a World Champ BBQ cook) as well is some killer BBQ in Mississippi and Missouri. People up north have no idea, and we can't forget the most important thing SWEET TEA.


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

Llacrossedude7 said:


> Yeah I've had Memphis BBQ all my life (my dad is a World Champ BBQ cook) as well is some killer BBQ in Mississippi and Missouri. People up north have no idea, and we can't forget the most important thing SWEET TEA.


Sweet tea will take the varnish off your teeth. Is there such a thing as not so sweet tea?


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

I prefer my tea with no sugar and over ice. I drink about a gallon most days.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Great food and nice clothes. I run a small bespoke tie gig.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow. A new word for me! Not that I didn't know the word "bespoke", I've just never seen the usage "bespoke tie" -- or "bespoke shoes" or whatever. Live and learn, eh? :smile:


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I make my sweet tea with Splenda. I don't drink any sweetened drinks with sugar anymore. If I'm gonna splurge, I'd rather eat candy than drink it


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

pittjitsu said:


> Sweet tea will take the varnish off your teeth. Is there such a thing as not so sweet tea?


Actually, yes, it's called unsweet tea. I kid you not.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> Great food and nice clothes. I run a small bespoke tie gig.


Really? That's incredibly cool - I'm a tie guy.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

karatekyle said:


> Great food and nice clothes. I run a small bespoke tie gig.


Bespoke ties? That's amazing. I hope to find a job where I get to wear nice clothes again. I'll have to remember this.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

DarrelMorris said:


> Bespoke ties? That's amazing. I hope to find a job where I get to wear nice clothes again. I'll have to remember this.


One of the perks of my job is that it's totally fine to wear pajamas to work :lol: They just put a pocket on them and call them scrubs


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm curious; I never heard the term 'sweet tea' until about five years ago; how long has this been in usage? I don't remember ever hearing it growing up, but then no one ever confused my powers of observation with Sherlock Holmes....


----------



## Llacrossedude7 (Jun 21, 2012)

Sweet Tea is pretty much only in the deep south. As far as I know its been a staple of the south for quite some time.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

:jaw: How much do those weight when done? 14'? Beautiful work, man. My son would love to cruise around the lake and river around here in one of those.



drastic_quench said:


> Building cedar strip canoes. No nails, no staples.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Llacrossedude7 said:


> Sweet Tea is pretty much only in the deep south. As far as I know its been a staple of the south for quite some time.


Yeah, I know that; I grew up in Georgia. But we never called it "sweet tea", just "tea".


----------



## haebar (Jun 9, 2012)

Playing board games like Agricola and Settlers of Catan.


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

MarkC said:


> Yeah, I know that; I grew up in Georgia. But we never called it "sweet tea", just "tea".


Despite being from NYC, I'm a BBQ fanatic. I take my vacations b find sodasy where they have new BBQ to try. It's been my experience that from North Carolina down, sweet tea is always offered as the beverage of choice. Up here, I drink iced tea with no sugar and a lemon. I have never dared to order it without sugar in the south. It didn't occur to me that it was an option. Also, mt dew seems very popular down southward as well as some other hard to find sodas you don't see up north.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

jphank said:


> :jaw: How much do those weight when done? 14'? Beautiful work, man. My son would love to cruise around the lake and river around here in one of those.


You're thinking 70 or 80 pounds, right?

34lbs. I can curl it off the ground with one hand and walk to the water. The cedar strips are an inch tall, 13'2" long and only a 1/4" thick. I ripped all of three planks into strips and coved and beaded them on a router table. It's a solo canoe paddle with a double, or kayak, paddle (made that too). The inside and out are "glassed" with 4 ounce fiberglass and West Systems epoxy. These finish totally clear, so that all you see is wood. The result is a hybrid fiberglass/wood boat that is very, very strong (like mule) and damn light. I built it to fish and shoot rivers from locally, but mostly it's a Boundary Waters boat. The Boundary Waters involve lots of portaging from lake to lake. With this canoe, I can carry all my backpacking gear and boat through the most rugged and unforgiving portages in a single go.

The design is the Wee Lassie II from Mac Macarthy's book. It's an old East Coast design that's been proven for 100 years. Bear Mountain boats is also a great source for plans.

It's 98% done. I'll post some pics of the finished boat -- very likely with me in it puffing away on a cob. A 52" muskie laying across the 32" beam would be good too.


----------



## Irfan (Dec 18, 2011)

Really shocked that people attach moral judgements to barbecues, even in jest. I'm from Australia: how the hell else do you cook meat?


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

Beautiful canoe, DQ! Hard to believe only
34lbs.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

MarkC said:


> Yeah, I know that; I grew up in Georgia. But we never called it "sweet tea", just "tea".


Yeah, Virginia and Georgia for me and I never knew of any distinction until I was stationed in Biloxi. There was a diner with a nice fried chicken lunch and it had Sweet Tea and Unsweet Tea on the menu. I was sort of curious and she said, "The sweet tea is real sweet. The unsweet tea is just ice tea and you can put as much sugar as you want in it." Personally, I'm not convinced it's anything more than pre-sweetened tea. I can't imagine any chemical reactions making it any different than if you dissolved the whole sugar bowl in the glass after it got to the table. It would dissolve faster while it was hot, but you'd get there eventually. It's a ploy to keep from having to refill the sugar bowls if you ask me.


----------



## Frankenstein (Jan 12, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Yeah, Virginia and Georgia for me and I never knew of any distinction until I was stationed in Biloxi. There was a diner with a nice fried chicken lunch and it had Sweet Tea and Unsweet Tea on the menu. I was sort of curious and she said, "The sweet tea is real sweet. The unsweet tea is just ice tea and you can put as much sugar as you want in it." Personally, I'm not convinced it's anything more than pre-sweetened tea. I can't imagine any chemical reactions making it any different than if you dissolved the whole sugar bowl in the glass after it got to the table. It would dissolve faster while it was hot, but you'd get there eventually. It's a ploy to keep from having to refill the sugar bowls if you ask me.


Making sweet tea while its hot, you can actually make it sweeter than if you add the sugar to chilled tea. The hot tea will dissolve more sugar than cold tea, then when it is cooled it will maintain this concentration (supersaturation). Mmmmm sweet tea.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Frankenstein said:


> ...(supersaturation)


Yeah, that occurred to me after I posted. Practically speaking, you're not going to get a glass of ice tea that sweet. I prefer ice tea with nothing but lemon or mint, no sugar. Not a diet thing, I just don't like sugar in my ice tea.


----------



## Frankenstein (Jan 12, 2011)

I cant say that I have ever actually taken it to that point. We do use a ton of sugar when making sweet tea though. Probably why I haven't had it in ages.


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

Is there really such a thing? Most of the vices I really enjoy occur at the end of an evening of smoking and drinking.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Golf and tinkering with my golf equipment. I used to be more obsessive than I currently am but I enjoy playing.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

strippers :tape:


----------



## Whip-Poor-Whill (Jun 15, 2012)

I have a slight obsession with coonhunting, and I'm no good without a cup of coffee in the morning, but other than that, I'm vice free (Unless, of course, you count the various forms of tobacco I use, and the occasional beer with dinner :biggrin: ) And on the subject of sweet tea, I grew up being told that "Only Yankees drink un-sweet tea"


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Whip-Poor-Whill said:


> And on the subject of sweet tea, I grew up being told that "Only Yankees drink un-sweet tea"


Same here. Although we considered people in Atlanta to be Yankees, so we were a bit strict...


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Whip-Poor-Whill said:


> I have a slight obsession with coonhunting


Just curious....do you eat them? I don't recall ever eating raccoon. Or are they just hunted for the pelts?

I'm reminded of squirrel hunting as a teenager. I never really cared for hunting, like the rest of my family does, but I always enjoyed my mother's squirrel pot pie! :hungry:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I've lived most of my adult life in or near "the city" (whichever city happened to be around), and I love the look on peoples faces when you mention eating squirrel. You can tell by the flicker of their eyes if they're thinking "Bambi" or "rat".


----------



## Whip-Poor-Whill (Jun 15, 2012)

gahdzila said:


> Just curious....do you eat them? I don't recall ever eating raccoon. Or are they just hunted for the pelts?
> 
> I'm reminded of squirrel hunting as a teenager. I never really cared for hunting, like the rest of my family does, but I always enjoyed my mother's squirrel pot pie! :hungry:


I've never eaten one, but I've heard they taste like greasy possum.


----------



## Irfan (Dec 18, 2011)

MarkC said:


> I've lived most of my adult life in or near "the city" (whichever city happened to be around), and I love the look on peoples faces when you mention eating squirrel. You can tell by the flicker of their eyes if they're thinking "Bambi" or "rat".


You'd love the island of Menado.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Holy shit...what is that???


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

MarkC said:


> Same here. Although we considered people in Atlanta to be Yankees, so we were a bit strict...


When I lived in Atlanta (most of the early 70s), they said the problem there was that if you accidentally wound up outside the city limits, you wound up in Georgia.


----------



## Irfan (Dec 18, 2011)

MarkC said:


> Holy shit...what is that???


Bat. Can't bring myself to post the one of the rat.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Irfan said:


> Bat. Can't bring myself to post the one of the rat.


Am I supposed to eat it? Or does it eat me?


----------



## Irfan (Dec 18, 2011)

MarkC said:


> Am I supposed to eat it? Or does it eat me?


In a slightly more sober state of mind, I'm sorry I brought this up. But yeah, on the menu, together with dog, rat and snake. I've talked to people about the rat, they say they are good, clean, healthy rats that live out in the rice fields. You can tell, they say, when someone tries to pass off a city rat as the real thing.

Lets get back to hookers and blow. Or whatever.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

After eating Balut while in the Navy, I figure I can eat anything if I'm drunk enough. Well, except hookers...


----------



## Irfan (Dec 18, 2011)

MarkC said:


> After eating Balut while in the Navy, I figure I can eat anything if I'm drunk enough. Well, except hookers...


Balut are those half-fertilized duck eggs they have in the Philippines, ya? Well, if you can eat an egg and you can eat a duck, I don't see what's wrong with eating the thing in between. I tried one in Vietnam, not too bad, just salty protein. I must say, about 15 years ago, I made a point of trying weird food if it was on the menu, but now I'd just rather have something I know tastes good. It seems a bit childish, like Tony Bourdain on TLC: "Oh, look, now I'm eating beaver claw! Isn't it gross?!" To do him justice, I don't think he likes doing that sort of stuff, but the viewers have come to expect it.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah, that's it. I almost lost it when it crunched...


----------



## Irfan (Dec 18, 2011)

MarkC said:


> Yeah, that's it. I almost lost it when it crunched...


Ah, that's just the beak. If it sticks in your craw, just spit it onto the pavement like everyone else.


----------



## rogermugs (Jun 4, 2012)

Really I started this thread because I figure there must be a third thing I'm not thinking of. Alcohol, a pipe, and something else must go with them. It's not poker. But that's almost it. 

My view of both alcohol and tobacco is that they exist as a gift of God to man, because we, unlike women, can't just sit around and talk. Because that's weird. But having a smoke, or a drink, it's like I'm here for the pipes. Not to hang out. And then it's Okay to hang out. What else does that. Maybe it's another substance. Maybe something else.

(and I'm fairly certain it's not bats, rats, canoes, or hookers. Though maybe motorcycles was getting close)....


----------



## Irfan (Dec 18, 2011)

rogermugs said:


> Really I started this thread because I figure there must be a third thing I'm not thinking of. Alcohol, a pipe, and something else must go with them. It's not poker. But that's almost it.


Food? Politics? Football?


----------



## rogermugs (Jun 4, 2012)

If only football could be enjoyed at will.


----------



## Irfan (Dec 18, 2011)

rogermugs said:


> My view of both alcohol and tobacco is that they exist as a gift of God to man, because we, unlike women, can't just sit around and talk. Because that's weird. But having a smoke, or a drink, it's like I'm here for the pipes. Not to hang out. And then it's Okay to hang out. What else does that. Maybe it's another substance. Maybe something else.


I kinda like the idea that politics is just an excuse for guys to hang and argue with each other because they are too shy to do it unless they think they are doing something useful and important. It's probably too benign and charitable an explanation, though.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Irfan said:


> Balut are those half-fertilized duck eggs they have in the Philippines, ya?


Half-incubated maybe? oke:

After reading these sorrowful confessions of misspent lives, I feel I have to step up and admit to a love of games. Not gambling, games. I get bored quick with "playing", so I want to have a wager on the game, or a rating, a tournament, something to play for. I like a wager to make sure everybody is really trying and not goofing off and "playing." The bigger the bet the more intense it becomes, of course, but I just want enough to matter to put me under pressure. Gambling is betting on horses, pulling the handle on a slot machine, roulette, and so forth. Poker is better, duplicate bridge better yet. Chess doesn't even require a bet, just a chess clock to keep things moving along. It's darts in the winter and golf in the summer these days -- but there's always a game to waste my time on. I would much rather hit practice balls than do anything useful -- and did. Give me a nice D. Gottlieb, a cob pipe and some beer and I can blow off an entire afternoon playing pinball, too. :smile:


----------



## Fordun (Apr 30, 2011)

My vices hmm...Ice Cream, my family calls me the Ice Cream bandit.
Tea. Although i don't drink so much tea during the summer months but i can easily drink ten cups of Black tea a day in the winter.
History, for a solid year i lived off the history channel and i don't mean the new crap like Pawn Stars and American Pickers, i love the Revolutionary War and American History in general.
Politics. Sometimes i love it but i hate talking about boring stuff such as health care but i can really get into sometimes.
Debate. I can talk for hours about anything from Technology to Religion (Or my lack there of).
Cooking Omelets. I can cook one hell of an omelet. Nuff said.
Video Games. Although i used to play alot more but i find myself playing very little video games. Not because i don't have the time i just seem to be out growing them and losing interest.
The internet. Alot of my time is spent surfing the net. Mostly on pipe forums and related things but still.
And last but not least. Hallucinogenic drugs. I love expanding my mind and exploring the deep dark corners of my consciousness through the use of drugs. I love hallucinating and i have a Mushroom trip planned for this summer. I hope to track down some LSD of well. Once a week i abuse cough syrup so i can trip and i have found cough syrup to allow me to use my mind to travel to places of untold beauty and wonder...Well im going to stop talking before i get banned lol.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Fishing and Detroit Tigers baseball. If i can somehow listen to a game while fishing, smoking either a pipe or a cigar lifes pretty much complete.


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

And last but not least. Hallucinogenic drugs. I love expanding my mind and exploring the deep dark corners of my consciousness through the use of drugs. I love hallucinating and i have a Mushroom trip planned for this summer. I hope to track down some LSD of well. Once a week i abuse cough syrup so i can trip and i have found cough syrup to allow me to use my mind to travel to places of untold beauty and wonder...Well im going to stop talking before i get banned lol.[/QUOTE]

Um??? Are you serious Tim? I'm no saint but once your abusing cough syrup that's hitting the bottom dood. I hope your joking, if not well, seek some help


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I was going to say the same thing, but I was thinking about the omelets...


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

MarkC said:


> I was going to say the same thing, but I was thinking about the omelets...


Who knows if he is actually making omelets or just hallucinations of cooking them


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

It certainly gives "mushroom omelet" fresh meaning. Wonder how that Robitussin goes on flapjacks? Got a few flavors to choose from at least.


----------



## Fordun (Apr 30, 2011)

pittjitsu said:


> And last but not least. Hallucinogenic drugs. I love expanding my mind and exploring the deep dark corners of my consciousness through the use of drugs. I love hallucinating and i have a Mushroom trip planned for this summer. I hope to track down some LSD of well. Once a week i abuse cough syrup so i can trip and i have found cough syrup to allow me to use my mind to travel to places of untold beauty and wonder...Well im going to stop talking before i get banned lol.


Um??? Are you serious Tim? I'm no saint but once your abusing cough syrup that's hitting the bottom dood. I hope your joking, if not well, seek some help[/QUOTE]

Nope. Im honest i don't think i really need help as i keep it in moderation. Its not an everyday thing and i manage a normal life on top of it. Make no mistake the stuff thats in Cough Syrup is a powerful dissociative psychedelic. I hear its similar to PCP or Ketamine. I know how you could say cough syrup is rock bottom but i could have more money and drugs then Charlie Sheen and Dextromethorphan (The hallucinogen) would still be my drug of choice.

Thanks for being so mature about this by the way. There are a million of other forums where people would ostracized me.


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

Fordun said:


> Um??? Are you serious Tim? I'm no saint but once your abusing cough syrup that's hitting the bottom dood. I hope your joking, if not well, seek some help


Nope. Im honest i don't think i really need help as i keep it in moderation. Its not an everyday thing and i manage a normal life on top of it. Make no mistake the stuff thats in Cough Syrup is a powerful dissociative psychedelic. I hear its similar to PCP or Ketamine. I know how you could say cough syrup is rock bottom but i could have more money and drugs then Charlie Sheen and Dextromethorphan (The hallucinogen) would still be my drug of choice.

Thanks for being so mature about this by the way. There are a million of other forums where people would ostracized me.[/QUOTE]

Oh, Like I said, I'm no saint. I've done my share and some of someone else's too. It's just that tripping for hrs and smoking the occasional joint or $50 baggie of coke are WAY far off from one another. I must ask, as I usually say this about everyone who OD's.. How High Must You Get??? I mean wasn't a joint enough? How about Coke? Heroin? Did that do it for you? Nope, some genius had to go and mix them all together in search of more, higher, better.

Well, at least we know we will not be catching a cold from you during a hurf. 
Be careful! That's all I ask as I don't see you hurting anyone but yourself in this.


----------



## Llacrossedude7 (Jun 21, 2012)

Fordun said:


> Nope. Im honest i don't think i really need help as i keep it in moderation. Its not an everyday thing and i manage a normal life on top of it. Make no mistake the stuff thats in Cough Syrup is a powerful dissociative psychedelic. I hear its similar to PCP or Ketamine. I know how you could say cough syrup is rock bottom but i could have more money and drugs then Charlie Sheen and Dextromethorphan (The hallucinogen) would still be my drug of choice.
> 
> Thanks for being so mature about this by the way. There are a million of other forums where people would ostracized me.


Well for one Dextromethorphan is available over the counter, but it can be addictive when you take a lot of it. I'm just glad your not taking a ton of Prometh W/ Codeine or other prescription cough medicines. So do you just sit around and drink a whole bottle of Delsym or something? Though I would suggest you quit that habit. Also that is nowhere near the same strength as PCP or Ketamine. You get to learn all this neat stuff when working in a pharmacy.


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

Llacrossedude7 said:


> Well for one Dextromethorphan is available over the counter, but it can be addictive when you take a lot of it. I'm just glad your not taking a ton of Prometh W/ Codeine or other prescription cough medicines. So do you just sit around and drink a whole bottle of Delsym or something? Though I would suggest you quit that habit. Also that is nowhere near the same strength as PCP or Ketamine. You get to learn all this neat stuff when working in a pharmacy.


Oh No Nick, you told um you work at a Pharmacy... RUN! Ha ha.. I visit a pain clinic for an injury I sustained and I get a pile of Opana and Morphine a month. I need no outside stimulants except a cigar and a scotch..


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

pittjitsu said:


> Oh, Like I said, I'm no saint. I've done my share and some of someone else's too. It's just that tripping for hrs and smoking the occasional joint or $50 baggie of coke are WAY far off from one another. I must ask, as I usually say this about everyone who OD's.. How High Must You Get??? I mean wasn't a joint enough? How about Coke? Heroin? Did that do it for you? Nope, some genius had to go and mix them all together in search of more, higher, better.


I don't have the faith in internet anonymity that Fordun has, so I'm not going to get too detailed, but someone who's into hallucinogens really isn't in the same category as someone who does opiates. Not a judgement on which is worse, just an observation that someone who's into tripping and someone who's into heroin generally aren't running in the same crowd.


----------



## Irfan (Dec 18, 2011)

I really think this thread is beginning to hit its use by date. If I were a mod, I'd shut it about now before it gets ugly. No judgements on anyone about anything, except perhaps about choosing the appropriate forum to discuss particular subjects.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Fordun said:


> Thanks for being so mature about this by the way. There are a million of other forums where people would ostracized me.


Frankly, I'm surprised, particularly when I remember posts from people grousing that young people buying pipes were "probably going to use them for smoking pot", revealing that they have no idea how much pot one needs to smoke to get high, or how friggin' expensive it would be to fill them with weed. Of course these same grousers probably wax poetic about the joys of nicotine...


----------



## Irfan (Dec 18, 2011)

MarkC said:


> Of course these same grousers probably wax poetic about the joys of nicotine...


But Mark, that is what this forum _is_ for. If it was a weed forum, you'd probably understandably get flack if you went on about how you preferred a good Balkan blend. Mind you, I joined in the "hookers and blow" jokes, and posted images of barbecued rats, so I suppose it's about the same.


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

Irfan said:


> Mind you, I joined in the "hookers and blow" jokes, and posted images of barbecued rats, so I suppose it's about the same.


Those were jokes? 
How can anyone not have fun at Disneyland?


----------



## Fordun (Apr 30, 2011)

pittjitsu said:


> Thanks for being so mature about this by the way. There are a million of other forums where people would ostracized me.


Oh, Like I said, I'm no saint. I've done my share and some of someone else's too. It's just that tripping for hrs and smoking the occasional joint or $50 baggie of coke are WAY far off from one another. I must ask, as I usually say this about everyone who OD's.. How High Must You Get??? I mean wasn't a joint enough? How about Coke? Heroin? Did that do it for you? Nope, some genius had to go and mix them all together in search of more, higher, better.

Well, at least we know we will not be catching a cold from you during a hurf. 
Be careful! That's all I ask as I don't see you hurting anyone but yourself in this.[/QUOTE]

Well i stay away from hard drugs for that matter. I personally think weed is boring. Not really good for anything. I have seen first hand what opiates do to people. Ive known way to many people who have submitted to the will of Codeine and Vicodin.

Its sad really.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

MarkC said:


> ...someone who's into hallucinogens really isn't in the same category as someone who does opiates.


Hallocinogens are anti-addictive, as opposed to the highly addictive opiates. It's hard psychologically to do a few dozen trips, not to speak of a few hundred. Very few people can handle it, or perhaps I should say, WANT to handle it. Do you really want to spend every single day at Disneyland? :lol:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Nope. The summer of '79 suited quite nicely, thank you. 
But that's what I meant. I didn't mean 'level', just category. You don't see too many old trippers; they quit years ago. You don't see too many old opiate users either, but that's because they tend to smell funny if you don't bury 'em.

(Aside to the person who's thinking about the exceptions: yes, I know, and I hope Keith Richards donates his body to science in his wll; there's got to be at least a couple of cures for something there...)


----------



## Irfan (Dec 18, 2011)

MarkC said:


> (Aside to the person who's thinking about the exceptions: yes, I know, and I hope Keith Richards donates his body to science in his wll; there's got to be at least a couple of cures for something there...)


Hehe. Made out of the same material as an old shoe, I expect. That's what he looks like, anyway. Still, I hope I look half as good -- or am even still alive -- at that age. Even without the life-style.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

Irfan said:


> Hehe. Made out of the same material as an old shoe, I expect. That's what he looks like, anyway. Still, I hope I look half as good -- or am even still alive -- at that age. Even without the life-style.


68? Grow out your hair, shop at TJ Max and wear a bandana, stuff a cigarette in your mouth and you guys would pass as brothers. We don't all make it to 68, but I think it is a pretty common expectation that we will.

RD


----------

